

Cloudant (YC S08) Introduces Java Based Map-Reduce Views - logicalstack
http://blog.cloudant.com/java-language-map-reduce-views

======
js4all
I love it how Cloudant is giving CouchDB a big boost. First they introduced
Big Couch as open source and now a Java based map-reducer. I am excited to see
what's coming next. These guys are geniuses.

